# 2009 TOT Count



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

How many TOTers did every one have? We had a little over 30, less than last year but more than others, was pretty happy with the turnout, considering the cold temps, the rain quit and the wind sorta died down, but boy did it get cold.Had a lot of cute little kids, I told one little girl she looked pretty, she answered, yeah, I know! to funny! but the cutest was the 3 month old from across the street in a little cow costume, all smiles. too precious!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We had an Official Count of 82 Trick or Treaters!
This included Men, Women and Children.
People were Complimenting all night long, taking Pictures, some were scared out of their minds, even at the itty, bitty stuff.
Everyone came dressed up, even the Parents!
We had 44 our first year, 11 our 2nd year , but this year's was the Record Breaker.
I could hardly believe that we had shattered our previous years' Records.
We have a New Rep to uphold and more Decorations to buy for next season.
We are Thrilled, Elated and just amazed.
We even scared the Newspaper Reporter that Covered the Haunt.
We are expecting a full page Spread in the Newspaper.
I will get a Link to the Story, as soon as I get it from the Paper.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We had over 150 kids tonight. It was awesome. Got alot of compliments on the haunt, even had people taking pictures. I had one family go into the haunt for a picture, too cool!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our numbers were down considerably from last year, but we're attributing that to the chilly weather. We had probably just over 300 compared to double that last year and the year before. Initially it was disappointing but we had a steady stream from 6 until 8 and the crowds were spread out and not huge groups. It'll be interesting to see if there is a downward trend over the next few years


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

We had over 100. Not sure of exact numbers because people kept going and getting more people and coming back through. It turned out to be a great night.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

only had about 130 kids...LOTS of adults came by. Last year we had about 2-3 times that many kids.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

At least 200 went through my indoor haunt. Maybe 250-300 people came by total. Best time of my life- got some pics and vids I'm gonna post tomorrow!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

20  Just over half of what we had last year.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

613 ToT - We were lucky cause till 5 it was pouring rain with strong wind (70KM/Hour).
Everything stop around dinner time and we we beat our 601ToT of last year.


Another great year here in the suburb of Montreal


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

185....plus 43 who did not come up..."too afraid"


----------



## halinar (Sep 11, 2008)

Around 45ish here. Pretty sad and down big from last year. I figured it would be a mob with Halloween being on a Saturday and all.

It's flaming hot here but I don't think that would stop kids from free candy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I stopped counting after 300...my guess is around 375 to 400. That's about what I get every year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

we had enough candy for 150, and after we ran out we got about 20 or 30! Lots of pictures, and videos, I'll post them soon. Such a fun night!! yay!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We had 165 - 52 more than last year!


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I had about 150 TOT'er s, a little less than last year. They came in groups, steadily until 8pm then dropped off fast. Considering the Blizzard, the wind and snow we had two days ago. it warmed up nice today and I set up and made something of it. Many compliment and photos taken of me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, funny story...of the many ToTers we had, a couple are invariably over aged teen punks with no costume. My son helped hand out candy (actually he did most of it) and when one came up insisting that we "Put the candy in the bag", my son Robbie asked him "What are you supposed to be?" When he answered "Prince Charming", My son dropped a can of greenbeans in his sack. The look on the punks face was priceless.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I only had 5 tots. But I got a whole lot of rain. My displays ran for about 30-45 minutes before it popped a couple of bulbs and then started tripping the breakers. Finally gave up and shut it all down. Well there is always next year...


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

We had hundreds, last year we gave out over 1400 pieces of candy and we easily equaled that this year. It seems to just get bigger every year and that's not even counting the adults who come by sans any kids!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I lost count after a while.
Numbers were up from last year,so I am guessing 400 to 500.
The walk through haunt up the hill got a 600 plus count, but that was adults too.
I used 15 bags of fun sized candy bars.
So much for left overs.....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

190 +/-5. which is 80 less than last year. Somewhat disappointing... it was not raining, and saturday!


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

Haunt Master, I see you live in Clemson. We live not too far from you near Piedmont/Pelzer. There was a lot of rain last night, so we only got about 10 trick-or-treaters ourselves. Lowest we've ever gotten. Oh well...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we had 300+ omg it was insane car loads upon car load ,we had some people drive from 30 miles away just to trick or treat our house cause they saw it on the news it was so much fun


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

We had 210 better then last years 185. We usually average out 200-250 each year. We have an indoor haunt so I only count the people who go thru the haunt. I am always inside so I never know the amount of people waiting in line who are too scared to go in. It never dawned on me how many people really come for trick or treating. We give candy out to everyone but I only count the number of people who go thru the maze. Humpf!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

With all the on and off rain we still managed to put through 368+. It was a fun night.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

We had 20. That's up 7 from last year...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm guessing we had over 100. Not bad, considering we're in a fairly hidden cul-de-sac. Not bad!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

We had a little over 100. It dissapointing because it was Saturday, almost a full moon, and not raining for the first time in forever. last year our number was 200+. It was cold though. I did have alot of people driving up to TOT the "cool house from last year", and overheard parents telling kids to "go down the block and TOT at the scary house, then come back". That made it worth it.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Only 135 this year. Roughly half of what we had last year. I think some of that had to do with the weather though - it kept swinging between rain and clear.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

The rain killed us. We live well down a dead end street and have a hard enough time getting the ToTers down here on a good night. The rain just made thing worse. The neighbor and I actually trekked through the woods and kidnapped a few ToTers to show them a short cut to our haunt. Still only got 20ish. Thats down from the close to 50 we had last year. Good note though, Everyone loved the haunt and a number of the ones that came this year remarked they made the trek in the rain remembering last year. Hopefully the word is getting out we do things down this end and those that make the trip are well rewarded.

David


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We had a little over 100 tots. More than last year. At one point my girlfriend had to help me, I was getting hit hard. She looked at me after that wave, and said, "I am out of here."

I had the 12 year old help me with my make up. This is what I looked like.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

With the full size bars it was easy to count: 161. 

The kids TOT for about two hours, from 6-8, so it's a busy two hours!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I had over 200 about double from last year. Lots of adults stopped by. Lots of people taking pictures, video and hanging out in the street watching the unsuspecting victims get theirs. 
Best Halloween eva! Video is coming soon.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

about 140 - down a little from last year, cold like so many others... but a good number of refusals and a couple cryers! _ which i had to run down the drive to give the goody bags


----------



## bigshowdj (Nov 1, 2009)

The official count was 127, so I'll go with 127-140 as a range (I know I missed a few). About average, misted early and then we shut down around 8p when it started to rain. We were expecting more since it was a Saturday and temps were in the 60's (which is about 10-15 degrees above normal).


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't really count, but based on how many vampire teeth and glowsticks are left, I'd say we had roughly 500-ish, not taking into account how many my party goers may have taken. This was my first year handing out candy (finally got hubby to take the kids TOTing) It was fun, but bittersweet. One of our neighbors had zombies chasing the kids around, I was sad to miss that. I wish I could do both.


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

We had around 100. Lots of people taking pictures & tons of compliments. Had a great night.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

We had over 230 ToTs this year. Everyone was expecting someone to jump out and scare them. Sadly, my actors were unable to scare this year.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

We had about 100 or so. Rained and was cold. I got all the compliments but special thanks to Garage of Evil for the hot wire cutter that allowed me to have great headstones, Phantasmechanics that allowed me to have a Flying Crank Ghost, MixItUp for the wonderful animation for the singing Ghosts, the several contributers for the fog chiller, Mr. Axworthy for the flying ghosts and, I am sorry to say the forgotten person that posted how to make giant spider webs I read a few years ago. I am grateful to stand on the shoulders of creative people who share because they love to share the fun of halloween. 
Several times people lined up at my fence to watch the show. 

At the end of the evening as I had just started to take things down out of the rain, a Grandmother drove up with her Grandson in the back seat. He was obviously sick and weak. They stopped by the fence and watched and he smiled and laughed as he saw the pumpkins sing just for him. It made every minute worthwhile that I have put into this thing. 
Thanks to all on Hauntforum you are special and wonderful people.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We had over 2,000. Gave out 1,500 Twizlers and 300 spider rings. We had a slow start this year, not really going until about 5:30. We ran out about 8:00.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

We had 350 TOTers. That doesn't count the adults and older kids that went through our haunt. Usually, when Halloween falls on a weekend night we get less TOTs, but not this year. The weather was good for us this year. It was unseasonably warm. The wind didn't pick up until after 8:30 and it didn't rain until 10 PM or so.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

We had about 30 ToT. Unfortunately (for Halloween), we live in secluded area that doesn't get any through traffic. but, everybody had great compliments on the haunt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a slow year. We only got about 50-60 TOTs this year, thanks to the new subdivision down the road. I did have a few repeat customers come through the haunt. One lady asked if she could walk through the whole thing with her video camera. I told her it was ok, as long as I got a copy of that portion of the video.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Absolute zero. Most of the people in my neighborhood are college age or higher, they went to parties and probably got drunk. There were 2 collisions on the main street in front of my window. Both serious, 1 car in each collision was either smoking heavily or actually on fire. Idiots.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

We had around 65 which was better than last year. We gauged it by using the bags for candy and we went through one 40 pack by 7:15 then we made some more and the last one came by around 8:45. The later it gets the older kids show up. At least they had costumes or at least tried to do something. Lots of compliments on the yard even though I had only threw it up starting at noon. Hardly any other homes decorate at all (except 1 pumpkin) where we live so ANYTHING is better. I have been out of town all week and not sure we would even make it back in time. The rain came in Fri night just after the annual fall festival / haunted trail festivities. That went well. It drizzled most of Saturday until around 3pm it finally stopped. Weather was cooler than years past but it was a decent Halloween. Good to hear others had a good Halloween as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We had 128 TOTs.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

We had about 20 here.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Somewhere around 50-60 TOTs.

About the same as last year.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I only had around 50 or so, but I barely decorated... just a sign that says "darkness rising will return" and some props scattered around it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we had 902 people come through our haunt 200 on friday night and 700 on saturday


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

sheesh BB, that's incredible. I think I currently hold the record for the number of people that DIDN'T show up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I didnt have any, but then I ended up going to the hospital for about seven hours.
I admit I had been pushing it kinda hard trying to get ready for my party. Anyway, I was just getting done getting the dishes done up when my ICD went off and shocked my heart. It was a fair jolt (35 jewels to be accurate) and a firm thump to the chest but I didnt fall down, just suprised the heck out of me. Called the heart doc and he wanted me to go to the hospital an get some tests done (ekg,blood, ect) and make sure everything was ok. The company rep from the ICD people was called in to check it out too and check the device since this was my first time. He was a bit suprised that it was as mild as it was, saying most people end up on the floor. ( I must be tough). 
So the party was moved to next Saturday, and I feel better now that my heart is in sinus or correct rythem. I am sure I will remember this Halloween. On the bright side I now have a few more days to tinker with the props I didnt get too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We had at least 60, based on the number of glow bracelets and the amount of candy handed out. That's about twice what we had last year.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

We had about 30 ToTs coming up to the house. Don't know how many were watching. About half of those at a scare-able age. Nine participants. Nothing like participation art. 
The best performance went to my 5 year old niece who zombied around like a trooper all night. Zombie is a verb, isn't it? At least on this forum. Rained off and on and was unseasonably warm and we don't get rolling 'till 6:30 or so due to the Halloween parade down the middle of town. Felt a little slow but I haven't really tried to gauge numbers before.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

officially had like 245 not including parents/adults. I'm guessing with adults it was around 300. My party was SICK tho. kinda figured that around 10 ppl were goign to show and had about 25. My house was chaos.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We had 131 kid get treats while others never made it to the candy. mwahahaha! probably over 200 visitors.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Had over 200 not counting parents. I spent most of the evening explaining how this or that worked. I can't believe the compliments because there aren't many here that pass out candy let alone make a display. We had a firepit out in the graveyard and one of my daughters decided to make smores but we forgot to get chocolate. She dug through our candy and found what she wanted. Next thing I knew kids were bringing her chocolate and she was a short order smore cook. Fun was had by all and i am already planning next year.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

We got a little over 200, much better than the 15 we had last year. Maybe the feature story in last Sunday's paper helped.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> sheesh BB, that's incredible. I think I currently hold the record for the number of people that DIDN'T show up.


thanks....we put a huge sign on the main road by our house which is the road that the high school is on which is why we believe so many people came..
i ended up buying a pitch counter ti keep trak of the people...didt even click the people that went in for a second go


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

We had 106. 3 better than last year, but it still seemed pretty slow.

The neighborhood kids are growing up. Guess it happens.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> we had 902 people come through our haunt 200 on friday night and 700 on saturday


WOW!

strange, I know people who live in your town. They hardly get any toters.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> WOW!
> 
> strange, I know people who live in your town. They hardly get any toters.


it was dead in some ares we heard,...everyone said our sign brought them in...we made it out of 2 pallets and some paint... worked well


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

This years totals look like this....

1600 pieces of candy

Around 500 to 550 TOTs!! 

I made 300 goody bags (3 pieces of candy, sticker, and tatoo). These bags were gone just before 6:00. By 7:00 the candy was gone! I was turning kids away until 7:30. A very crazy but fun night!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

171 kids in Maryland, which is about 30 less than we normally get. I got a reason I was told not as many kids showed up: Swine Flu, of which there have been some outbreaks locally.


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

had enough candy for alittle over 400 and more then half was gone so... over 200... not bad concidering this was my 1st time doing my yard haunt in 8yrs. I am positive next year will bring much more after word of mouth.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

We had just under 150. I got a lot of compliments on the stalkabout I was wearing, and posed for plenty of photo-ops. Teary was complimented by everyone on her arraignment of zombie babies near the candy 

The Witch Coven was loved the best of all. People took tons of pictures and noone noticed the extension cord that got left dangling in the middle of the scene for most of the night


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

500- 600 ToTs - We had to form a line a few times since we had about 40 people in the yard at a time and that was no fun and crowded, so I started letting them in 4-6 at a time and tried to entertain the crowd. It was a great night!.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

I lost track on our end.
Had about 325 goody bags made up, went through all those and pounds of candy as well (and that was at a piece at a time) - so 700-750, perhaps?.
Neighbor across the street had 600 gifts to give out - she ran out around 8 or 8:30pm.
A few houses down from mine, they put on a good haunted house - I haven't confirmed it yet, but rumor has it they had around 1000.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

This was the first time in my new house so I didn't know what to expect. I had lots of compliments. I estimate less than 100 kids and adults. Many cars stopping and slowing down all day while setting up. Had lots of fun!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We were down a little from last year bringing in around 250 this time. Understandable though considering the weather. Regardless there was nothing but positive comments from all. Despite the rain and wind it was a fun night.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

50 (not counting parents) this year.. up from about 10 last year. Lots of compliments on the yard (no one called the Fire Dept because of the foggers). Gonna have to talk to the local cops about traffic on our street though, I had several parents comment on the way people drive on our narrow, winding, dark street. Otherwise (even with only 50 ToT) I am very pleased.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

225-250, way up from last year, only about 150-175. We had parents in costume, older kids in costume, and a major traffic jam in front of the house for almost an hour. All of our neighbors down the street bought extra candy because of the haunt. They didn't want to run out. For those of you who don't know, we also run a liquor store, so we had the beer distributors make us banners announcing the haunt. The town we live in is 500 people. The school, K-12, has 200 students total from over half the county. So I feel that getting more TOTs than students was great, which I assume came in from other communities to go thru our haunt. This town supports Halloween to the max, no curfews, a Costume Parade on Main Street, and the American Legion Post serving hot dogs and Pop before the TOTer's go out to the houses. Lots of pictures taken, lots of questions, and 20 min after it got dark, may axeworthy drive well exploded. Ever tried to wrap 250' of spiderwire in the dark back on the spool, while the TOTs are getting tangled in it... all and all it was a great night. Next year the drive wheel will not be plastic...LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

great! sound like a good turn out!..any pics?


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

We had about 75, Up a few from last year. The weather was a key issue, with Homecoming for our older kids adding to it. We had fun anyway! Lots of praising comments, and several people went home and called friends to come back with them to see it again. Not bad for our 3 year young haunt.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Considering the bad weather (rain & wind), only 1/2 the display out, a lot of the lighting shorted out and only 1 hour of TOTers ... about 110 kids total. 2 that I know of refused to come down the driveway because they were scared.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Right at 100, way down from last year. But Saturday was a BIG football night around here...Weather was great, cool - like it should be.

Lot less adults, alomst zero high-schoolers.

The streets emptied at 8:30 or so...and usually that is when the 'second wave' comes out to see specific houses. We have seen Fri/Sat turnouts like this in the past though.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Around 250. Was a great year! Seems the bigger the yard display gets, the more TOTs it attracts. Time to start working on the plans for next Halloween!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Numbers were okay, but I was expecting more for a saturday. I had 116 actual tots (I don't count the adults) and served 187 cups of hot chocolate. Lots of great compliments and quite a few screams. I think my numbers will go back up when halloween falls on any other day of the week. Too many people trying to get their kids home early so they can go to adult parties.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

As expected all the rain and wind passed out of the area by Friday morning and I was free to get started on a two day mad rush to get everything ready for Halloween. It couldn’t be that smooth, right? Nope. About noon I had to stop down when I package arrived at my door with a payroll check and a letter. It appears my paycheck from the prior week had bounced. Time to stop down and deal with that for a bit. After the crisis was semi-averted, I got back to work. By the end of the day most of the garage was ready to roll. 

My first pneumatic prop, a TCT, was almost ready, but I had experienced some problems with the head flying off the end of the cylinder every time I activated the prop. I tried various things to keep the head on, but nothing was working. That’s when it happened. I the dark of the night I activated the prop (it’s hand activated as I don’t have the funds for all the fancy electronics) but nothing happened. I activated it again, giving the thing more air than normal. The lid flew open, the head flew off and the top part of the cylinder flew into the night sky, hitting either the roof or side of the house and disappearing forever.

Saturday I finished the garage and stewed a bit about how I was so excited to see my first pneumatic in action and it would have to be sidelined until next year. Just no time to mess with trying to fix it. Oh well, the compressor still came in handy for the webcaster, which worked wonderfully for the most part. I was really pleased with the results. As the night approached the wind disappeared and I was able to produce some wonderful fog for the second year in a row. Hopefully my pictures of it are better than last year.

Everything was ready as the sun started to set. I remembered that last year we had kids by 6:15 even though it was still light out, but this year the city was having a big fall festival down the street and the church was having their trunk and treat as well. I was starting to get concerned but the kids started to turn out eventually.

All in all, we had about 120 through the garage, which is double from last year (our first) and a great time was had. After the frenzy to get everything ready, it makes me wonder how some of you with bigger displays get it all done or even have the energy to get it all done on top of the responsibilities of every day life! Once it’s over, though I know how you get it done and why. Same reason as I do. When you see kids coming out saying how cool it was, or when the parents thank you for the effort, and especially when you talk to someone that went through last year and walked the neighborhood specifically looking for your house because they remembered how much fun it was, the back doesn’t seem to hurt so bad, and you just aren’t quite as exhausted anymore. As for the TCT, I’ll get it working for next year…maybe with some help from you all.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

zero. Absolutely none.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We had a great night! 300-400 people we ran through the haunt. We had a steady line from 7-9:30! I couldn't believe how many people were willing to wait for up to 1/2 hour to get in. Couldn't have asked for better weather after the rain stopped during the day. My wife and I worked the line while 17 of our friends scared the pants off people (well shoes anyway, we found one in the haunt). Best year ever.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow PeeWee, that is harsh.

We hit right around 100 kids, down from 152 last year, even with a write up in the local paper. I think it was a combination of the week's crappy weather and the fact that our house was the only one in the middle of the block to have it's lights on. Even the next door neighbors that usually decorate didn't do anything this year. Hard to get the kids to come down the whole block for my one piece of candy, no matter how cool the house looks.

I did however get plenty of compliments and gathered a couple bags for the food shelf, along with about $10 for the community theater. Hopefully next year those will increase, now that the parents know about it.

Shooting for 200 in 2010!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang, double posted somehow. Here's to a stronger 2010?!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry PeeWee. I didn't even see your post. That sucks! Was weather a factor?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> zero. Absolutely none.


You know your haunt is too scary when no one will show up. That is what I call a haunt.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

We had 32. More than double from last year!!!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Right around 50 tot's with parents in tow.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Final TOTer count:77. A lot of little kids, 10 and under and a few in the 12 to 15 range. Lots of parents in costume, many were taking pics or video of thier kids in front of my house. I had a ton of compliments from kids and parents alike. The FCG was a huge hit and the lidbanger came in a close second.

I dont do a walk through haunt, just the yard decor.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

This was the first year (in 10) our numbers went down. Alot. Like 50% lower than last year. We had 190 tot's total. I thought we would get swamped with the combo of a Sat. night and the front-page news story on us in the paper. The weather even held out for us with rain stopping by 4pm and the sun coming out.

What stinks is that I really feel this was our best haunt ever. The scares were great, the design worked, the facade kicked butt. For the first time ever everything ran smoothly and perfectly. Oh well. 190 is still not bad.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

PeeWeePinson said:


> zero. Absolutely none.


Care to share why there was noone to scare?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> We had a great night! 300-400 people we ran through the haunt. We had a steady line from 7-9:30! I couldn't believe how many people were willing to wait for up to 1/2 hour to get in. Couldn't have asked for better weather after the rain stopped during the day. My wife and I worked the line while 17 of our friends scared the pants off people (well shoes anyway, we found one in the haunt). Best year ever.


That's great Mark! Glad to hear all of your work paid off. You had some serious set up going on there!:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I had about 50-60 kids. I usually have double that amount, but after it started raining no kids arrived. Darn rain!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I had almost 400 toters. Biggest year ever and it was only 50 degrees out. I really expected alot less from last years 240-250 range so we had a last minute rush to the store to get more juice boxes and candy. After 280 juice boxes (most of which I thought I would end up with for school lunches) I had some left over candy from my party along with pencils, buttons and glow sticks abd im estimating them at around 30 total pieces from the party. Then when my refills arrived I added 80 more candy bars and I ended up with 1 button, 2 erasers and 6 candy bars. So all in all GREAT year for my haunt.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh, funny story...of the many ToTers we had, a couple are invariably over aged teen punks with no costume. My son helped hand out candy (actually he did most of it) and when one came up insisting that we "Put the candy in the bag", my son Robbie asked him "What are you supposed to be?" When he answered "Prince Charming", My son dropped a can of greenbeans in his sack. The look on the punks face was priceless.


Okay that is just PERFECT!! I had at least 10 kids over the age of 13 (which is the cut off here) with no costume and a bag to which they got an eraser or pencil, but green beans??? OH HELL YEAH!!! Im soo giving away something canned next year. TOO FREAKIN FUNNY. Oh and I also had an adult woman as a TOTer. Im SERIOUS. I was like whos it for and she said ME!! I was like are you serious??? She was all giggling, it was ludicris.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm guessing around the 300 or so range. It was definately down a bit this year, but i'm thinking because of the economy and the weather. We had some high winds during the day and thankfully they started subsiding during trick or treat time. Got a ton of compliments and had a great time...as always.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

My next door neighbor who spent the whole evening at my house asked me last night if I would expand my haunt into his yard next year. My other neighbor down the street who helped me buils some props told me "now I know why you like Halloween so much". It was great seing carloads of ToTers pointing in amazement because this town has never seen the likes of what I created. A HUGE thanks to all on this board for the great ideas and how-to's.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I had around 30 tot's I guess down from the 40 forty I had last year but I think all the rain had something to do with it. I did have a lot of adults come and take pictures and tell me how much they enjoy my yard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing we had ~75-80 ToTs. That's more than twice what we had last year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had over 300. I gave out 250 glowsticks by 5 o'clock and they were still TOTing until 7:30 that night. 

I decided to give out the big candy bars this year. The TOTers were thrilled to get a big bar and a glowstick. All I could here as I was putting the bracelets on their wrists was that, "You Rock!!!!".


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I had roughly 90 Tots. I gave out 81 Glow bracelet/treat bags during, and then during tear down a few more repeats came back. Only one set of preteen boys made me wanna slap their nonexistent parents for not teaching them manners. Best part of the night was when one girl brought back about 6 adults/older siblings at a couple different times just to see them get scared by my friend that does my yard up with me. She was our first ever "TOT assisted" scares and she never wanted more treats, just wanted to see her family scream.  I was only Open really from 6pm to 9pm because my weather was raining off and on all day to the point that I really did cancel everything because of a huge downpour during set up. It was a really good night and a couple longtime neighbors actually introduced themselves by name for the first time. I love the community gathering aspect of Halloween.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

We had a little over a 1000 ToT's and adults. Our Garage haunt was a huge success. We wanted to go out with a bang since we all graduate this year and a bang we did. Now I'm just depressed since I don't see anymore ToTers running around leaving candy wrappers on the lawn. sigh.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

We went from 350 visitors last year to 600 Tot'ers, over 400 of whom went through our graveyard and haunt and literally countless adults who came to check it out. All in all, we estimate near 1000 visitors over two nights. I, like Nyxy, enjoy the community aspect, the appreciative comments and even the neighborhood kids who call my "lab" their home away from home throughout the year as I'm building and sculpting.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you on that. I love seeing the people's reaction and i love the individual comments they say.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

We got 235 toters down from 450 last year. But didn't have any teens w/o costumes. Most of the teens I say were fairly early in the evening, must of had parties to go to.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We had over 600 tots we gave candy to. I had gotten enough candy and glow bracelets for 550, then hubby had to run out for six huge bags of candy bars. The weather was great, didn't even have to wear jackets. It's nice when you can see their costumes without coats over them. I had a couple of photo op spots, so alot of the parents went home and came back with cameras. I had six helpers which I was really thankful for. First family showed up at 5:00. I guess they had someplace to go so they were out early. Most came between 5:30 and 10:00. Had a great night with lots of complements.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

in Germany you must hope there are 10 TOT´s, but this year there was over 70 TOT´s to get candy from me.


----------

